# Afterbirth Question



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I woke up this morning (a little before 8) to find that my last doe had kidded. The doeling was up walking around and was nursing. She was mostly dry. The mom is eating and acting normal, but I couldn't find the afterbirth. She isn't pushing and has been loosing strings of stuff like they usually have after loosing the placenta. I bounced her and didn't feel anything. What should I do? Should I give her penicillin in case she didn't pass it?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You mean to say that she is or is not presenting the string with suction like tissue on it?
I'd give her more time. Do you have LGD that could have eaten placenta?


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't have a LGD. The tissue doesn't look the the normal rope type tissue that is usually attached to the afterbirth. It's red and looks more like the strings they have before kidding.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Doesn't the doe normally eat the afterbirth if it isn't cleaned up?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Since you weren't there for the birth, are you sure she didn't eat it?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Usually the afterbirth goes within 2 hours, and any normal animal does eat it - it is our tame friends who do not have to, we protect them from carnovics. Does she look "clean" under the tail otherwise, not swollen or irritated? (And, my mantra - a picture might help us to scratch our heads together with you!)


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They can & do sometimes take more than a couple of hrs to pass it. And not all does will eat placenta.
Is she in a stall? Sometimes they get lost in the bedding.
Kid is nursing?


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I moved her outside so I could see better. She now has this hanging out, which looks more like the stuff attached to the placenta. What do you guys think?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Ah, not more? At least, it looks very clean, she has not cracked during labour, no blood, nothing that looks infected or irritated. I think you could wait. But, I agree, it does not look totally familiar.

As somebody above has already hinted, stimulating the udder usually makes the uterus contract, which makes it easier for the placenta to get lose.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

ksalvagno said:


> Since you weren't there for the birth, are you sure she didn't eat it?


No she could have but I've never had a goat eat it. I've always found it afterwards when I was cleaning up the mess.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is just clean up goo. That is not a placenta. She must have passed it.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Really curious to know what that is!!!???


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

ksalvagno said:


> That is just clean up goo. That is not a placenta. She must have passed it.


You were right. She passed the goo and there wasn't anything attached to it. Would she be passing that if the placenta hadn't come out?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Usually that kind of stuff comes after the placenta.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm hoping that she did eat it or that I just didn't find it. I will keep an eye on her though and make sure she continues to eat and drink and doesn't start to run a temp.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I am glad to read a thread with a happy end, and about a cared-for goat! Thanks! 

And thanks for the teaching; will keep the pictures!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I have had goats for a long time but it seems like I always forget what is normal and what isn't. I take lots of pictures to help me later. If something ever happened to me I can only imagine what would be said when my family found the folder titled "goats"


----------

